# All Digests for Newsletter 1741



## Guest (Oct 23, 2018)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Oct 23, 2018

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

Knitting Paradise - in my email
New Christmas toy pattern
Just sharing ( Knitting) SL
What's going on?
No knitting paradise forums
Few Clowns by Greenhowe,S Are they nice ?
hoppii
I can get into digest but you lose your participation in discussions....
Hanging a quilt on the wall
Question about moth avoidance
Ten-year-old WIP almost finished ... running out of yarn. Yarn discontinued.
Bubbly Scarf
Too funny
Bargains at Barnes & Noble
Simple Cabled Scarf
*User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials*

Another decreasing row question
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Does this butterfly work
Re-did the Aran sweater I made
My second sweater!!!
3 brown-eyed âfairy/dollyâ Gypsycream Christmas stockingsâ£ï¸
Double Gradient Boomerang Shawl
Oblique Angles Cardigan
Pastel blue and green baby cardigan
A couple of recent knitted toys.....
Baby Logan enjoying his sleep sack
Sweater,pants &hat for alittle man
Ladie's hat
Ladybird hat and mitts
Showtime!! (transparant boots and socks)
Alois The Alpaca (K)
Fox hat
Marching Alpacas Hat
Socks we knitted together.
Charley's new hat (k)
Happiness Shawl (C)
Baby Blanket an Bears
*Machine Knitting*

Christmas is just around the Corner
Knitleader 116 HELP still looking for HELP
juki ke 1200 or singer
Help
LK150 Issue
*Introduce Yourself*

Hello
Hand Crocheting
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

A message to you all.
Bundyanne - Been to a BBQ at Woodgate.
Mystery Writers
Find The 12 Differences Among The Birds
Walking in Wicklow and Cavan
Beautiful Maple tree in my town
Not again
Blast from the past-October 23rd
Just sharing ( funnies ) SL
Tuesday funnies-October 23rd
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

(a rerun) knitting tea party friday 12 october '18
(a rerun) knitting tea party friday 19 october '18
(a rerun) knitting tea party friday 5 october '18
*Offline Events, Announcements, Discussions*

Stitches SoCal - November 1-4, 2018 - Pasadena, California
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

Beautiful Yarn Dolls for Sale... really lovely
Cute and certainly gorgeous little Dollie...in lilac for sale
SOLD Crystal Palace Yarns Cotton Twirl yarn for sale
SOLD Crystal Palace Yarns Merino 5 yarn for sale
SOLD Dale Garn Free Style yarn for sale
sold
*Links and Resources*

In Flight Pullover for Women, S-1X (K)
Hubble the Squid (C)
Jasseron Pullover for Women, XS-3X (K)
diamond dimensions hat and ear warmer. 2 knit patterns
Lace Cardigan for Women, XS-S (C)
Crochet Long Cardigan for Women, S/M
*Pattern Requests*

do women use shawls in Florida?
Is there a pattern for this unusual pullover?
Here I go again
Mitered squares knitted top
Xmas stockings
*Other Crafts*

Christmas Cards
which screws or fitting needed
Little doll quilt


----------

